# Question about a recipe - a box of powdered sugar



## hmarton (Jun 17, 2008)

The recipe call's for a box of powdered sugar. I went to the market and my market is only carrying bags now which seem much smaller then the old boxes. Does anyone have any idea how much powdered sugar this may be calling for?

I am making Ooey Gooey Cake. Here is the recipe if anyone has any suggestions.

1 Duncan Heins yellow cake mix
1 stick butter
2 eggs
1 box powdered sugar
8 oz. cream cheese softened
2 eggs

Mix cake mix, butter and 2 eggs together and sperad in greased floured pan. Beat together powdered sugar, cream cheese and 2 eggs. Spread on top of cake mixture. Bake at 350 for 35-40 min.

Amazing yummy!

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## jabbur (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe it should be a 1 lb box or bag.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 17, 2008)

A box is 1-lb, bags come in various sizes, you'll just have to read the label to see how big your bag is.


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want to mix it up a bit, I have several different kinds of gooey butter cakes here:   Gooey Butter Cake


----------



## bandonjan (Jun 18, 2008)

A box is 1lb (4 cups) of powdered sugar. In the Gooey Butter type of cakes, I found
that cutting back on the sugar by about a cup cuts the sickly sweet taste for me.


----------



## hmarton (Jun 18, 2008)

*Powdered sugar question*

Thank you all who answered. I really appreciate it and am very excited to have found this site.

Mama - I LOVED all your variations and can't wait to try them!

Thank you again!

Heather


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 18, 2008)

Mama said:


> If you want to mix it up a bit, I have several different kinds of gooey butter cakes here: Gooey Butter Cake


 
I have never made a gooey cake, I'll have to give it a try. Your recipes for them sound delicious. Thanks.


----------

